# mouse is not working on console under virtualbox



## gg (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello, I had my FreeBSD8(amd64) installed on virtualbox.

Every time my BSD booted, a mouse exists on the console, but it can't be moved.
Iã€€found out that, although " moused_enable="YES" " had been written in /etc/rc.conf,
the moused didn't start after booting.
After entering the command-- "/etc/rc.d/moused start", this message show out:

Starting default mousedmoused: unable to open /dev/psm0: Device busy.

Can someone tell me what's happening? thx


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2010)

My guess is that you're running VirtualBox PUEL on the host.  That version supports USB pass-through.

The FreeBSD VM sees a USB mouse, and auto-starts moused.  Yes, even if moused_enable is not enabled.
The error is because moused is already running.

As far as the mouse working... have you clicked in the VM window?  Mouse grab doesn't happen automatically for the console.  It does with X if you install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.


----------



## gg (Jul 13, 2010)

thx to wblock,

I am installing emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions now (I had already installed xorg).
About moused, I can't see moused running by entering command "ps | grep moused", so I not sure if moused is running.Is there a another way to see if moused is running? thx


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2010)

gg said:
			
		

> thx to wblock,
> 
> I am installing emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions now (I had already installed xorg).
> About moused, I can't see moused running by entering command "ps | grep moused", so I not sure if moused is running.Is there a another way to see if moused is running? thx



Try
`# ps axc | grep moused`

The "x" is the important option, the others are just nice.


----------

